# The Manor, Surrey - December 2017



## Brewtal (Jan 1, 2018)

I've had this one pinned for ages now and driven past it countless times, but after seeing some recent pics I decided to finally tick it off the list.

Sadly I don't know anything about this place or the history.

It was a nice relaxing solo mooch, the rain stopped just in time for me walking there from the car, and started again just after I got my externals.

Not much left inside, but it is a beautiful house with some lovely features.





























































Thanks for looking!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jan 1, 2018)

Looks like the "satanists" have left there mark lol

Good for a little nose about that


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 1, 2018)

Excellent shots dude, saw this pop up recently, will have to take a look sometime soon!


----------



## natt.aliaa (Jan 1, 2018)

This is amazing, such a nice find!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 1, 2018)

That's a nice house just shouting to be renovated. But what a large kitchen and a large fireplace. Nice photos.


----------



## stu8fish (Jan 2, 2018)

Nice. I would live there.


----------



## Gromr (Jan 2, 2018)

Nicely done. It's a nice house, I wonder how it ended up like that. I would happily live in a house with all those stone features. It's probably not past restoration either, the top floors are pretty sketchy but structurally it seemed sound. 

It's weird how the back garden is basically now part of the rough edge of the golf course, there's no boundary line at all.


----------



## Sidsdx1988 (Jan 5, 2018)

I know exactly where this is! i've been wanting to do this one for a while! outside is in quite good condition to be fair,are you local BREWTAL?


----------



## Brewtal (Jan 5, 2018)

Sidsdx1988 said:


> I know exactly where this is! i've been wanting to do this one for a while! outside is in quite good condition to be fair,are you local BREWTAL?



Get it explored then mate!  Yeah I'm fairly local, used to live close to you actually, when I first moved down south I lived in Ascot for the first year. I live in Surrey now.


----------



## Sidsdx1988 (Jan 6, 2018)

Brewtal said:


> Get it explored then mate!  Yeah I'm fairly local, used to live close to you actually, when I first moved down south I lived in Ascot for the first year. I live in Surrey now.



Drop me a line if you fancy hooking up for any 'splores!it's been too long!!


----------



## klempner69 (Jan 8, 2018)

Nice find there but what a waste eh!


----------



## Andrew32 (Jan 8, 2018)

For once I managed to beat you to somewhere! Some of that graffiti wasn’t there when I went, think some kids have found it too. Beautiful place anyways


----------



## Brewtal (Jan 8, 2018)

Andrew32 said:


> For once I managed to beat you to somewhere! Some of that graffiti wasn’t there when I went, think some kids have found it too. Beautiful place anyways



Cool you got any pics? Was tempted to edit out the graffiti but simply couldn’t be arsed! Such a lovely house, loved the arched doorways.


----------



## jsp77 (Jan 10, 2018)

thats a great looking place and loving those arched doorways. Wonder what the story is behind this one?


----------

